# Stray Momma cat finally gave birth! Kitty pics!



## keilee341 (Mar 23, 2010)

So as I posted before, my mother brought home a stray cat that jumped into her car. 3 weeks later we became suspicious of her growing belly, and the vet confirmed that she was pregnant...and due in "a week or two". 8O 

After 4 long weeks, she gave birth to SIX babies! I was expecting a large litter based on her bulging tummy, but she is only about a year old so I was surprised that there were so many. 5 boys and 1 girl as far as we can tell.










This is Momma. She is very beautiful, and is a good mother so far. She also needs a home, if anyone living near Plymouth, Indiana can offer her a good home!










Here is the kitten pile! There are 6 of them in there! Momma stepped out for a much deserved break.



















This is the one kitten I am a bit concerned about. He has an open sore on his head, and I'm not sure how he got it, or if I need to take him to the vet...any advice is appreciated!


----------



## keilee341 (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh, they were born April 5th, and are only a day old in those pics =)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Adorable babies and the Mamma-cat looks like a beauty. Regarding the kitten with the sore, at the very least, I would call the vet and ask about it. The vet may want you to bring the kitten in. _If you do, I think you should take the entire litter and the mamma; two separate carriers for Mom and kittens._


----------



## keilee341 (Mar 23, 2010)

The vet has been called, and the earliest appointment was for this Friday. The vet didn't seem to concerned.

I think they are expecting to see just the little guy with the sore on his head though, not the whole litter. Is there a reason to take everyone in?


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

I am by no means a cat or kitten expert, but just wanted to share a personal story.

I woman I volunteered with rescued a kitten who had a weak spot in its skull. It had healed over by the time they saw him, but the vet said that he was hydrocephalic, or had "water on the brain." He wasn't in any sort of pain, and while this may sound foolish they said that he would present with mild kitty-retardation. While he might not live as long, he wouldn't be in any pain and could be a perfectly happy kitty. I haven't heard an update so I'm not sure how the little one is doing.

Is the skull closed under the lesion? If it is, I imagine there is nothing to worry about, but you are smart to take the kitten in and get a vets opinion. 

And what a fully house you have now! What a lucky momma and babies.

-BP


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I've always taken the entire litter and the mother cat in, but these were foster cats/kittens and they checked over the whole family. I guess my main reason for suggesting bringing the whole litter is in case you bring only the one and when you return and the baby smells *different* ... I worry that mamma may reject the baby? If you only want to take the one kitten, I think I'd try to do something to affect either the mom's ability to smell or try to make everyone smell the same all at once immediately after you get home with the kitten. 

_With horses (stallions at shows) we can put a dot of Vick's on the nose to mask any smells of a mare in season so the stallion doesn't act 'studdy'. I am not sure I'd like to put something that strong smelling on a kitty, though. When intro-ing cats or re-integrating after a period of time away from home we can put a dot of vanilla on the back of the neck of each cat ... but if you did that with kittens the mamma would be licking it off of all the babies._


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Always take the whole litter and momma. Too hard on mom not to know where the baby went, and the baby will stay warmer w/ his sibs.


----------



## keilee341 (Mar 23, 2010)

Time for an update =)

Little Boy is doing good, vet said it was just a flesh wound, not a hole in his head  

The whole litter is doing great! Eyes are now open, and they are trying to move around more, in their jerky baby way. =) They are interacting with each other more, mainly by chewing on each other.

Momma is spending more time out of the nest, as I think all six of them are starting to be a bit much for her! But I am making sure she goes in to feed every couple of hours. She still spends her nights in with them too.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

What a confident, happy looking Mom who picked the right car to hop into.


----------

